
Show HN: MicCheck makes you aware when your microphone is active in background - amardeepsingh
https://gum.co/mic-check
======
amardeepsingh
Hi, I am Amardeep, maker of MicCheck.

Why I made it? .. a little story! Due to COVID-19 situation, most of us are
working from home - taking classes, attending meetings & webinars on various
video conferencing apps.

It just so happened that I was browsing for some important information (no…
seriously!) while a conference call was on. The meeting got over and I happily
went about working on other things, discussing with my wife who is going to
make dinner & who is going to do dishes (I know… right?).

Only an hour later, I realised that I never disconnected the call & my
microphone was still listening. That whole day I kept wondering, who all may
have heard & what all were the things I may have said (…behind their backs!).
Nevertheless, now they all know what I feel about them. I may have lost a few
friends (or made a deeper connection … Radical Candor … you see).

Well, this happened thrice in 2 weeks! (Yours is about to happen … just wait!)

So … The weekend came up and my inner geek woke up to solve it. I don’t have
many more friends to lose after all. Few nights in, and ‘Houston, we have a
lot of other problems in life but not this one anymore!’

1…2…3 … mic check … MicCheck is in the house!

What does MicCheck do? MicCheck is very high tech! It shows a big beautiful
red box (or a small one if you prefer) on top of your screen whenever your
microphone is in use; even when the conference call app is lost in one of your
100 browser tabs or buried deep down in your war-room control centre that you
have made your desktop to be.

-

Would be happy to hear your thoughts and feedback.

------
RahulVats27
Wow! This would come pretty handy. I have had some embarrassments because of
my call left connected. This should solve it. I tried to find something
similar but couldn't. Thank you, installing right away. Cheers

